
Does invoking AWS CLI through serverless (OpenFaaS on Kubernetes) makes sense? - matyix
https://banzaicloud.com/blog/openfaas/
======
matyix
We deploy to all major cloud providers and we need to frequently interact with
them - thus we have containers for all the AWS, Azure and Google CLI. The
clusters we deploy they have OpenFaaS deployed - and also the CLI container
pod (we run everything in Kubernetes) for the particular cloud. When we need
to fix/investigate an issue we need to get into the pod and use the CLI, etc -
or SSH to a DMZ and install the CLI, add the credentials or IAM role, etc - so
one idea was to wrap this into a function (as the example at end of the blog)
and just be able to invoke any CLI command through the REST API (secured with
OAuth2 tokens). I am less and less convinced that this is a good idea - any
feedback?

